# JLabel mit fester Breite und beliebiger Höhe



## donmarco (5. Okt 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe ein JFrame auf dem ein JLabel liegt, daß immer die Breite von 350 Pixel hat. Nun möchte diesem Label, beliebig langen Text der Zeilenumbrüche enthält hinzufügen. Dabei soll das Label automatisch die Höhe anpassen und der komplette Text sollte zu sehen sein. Hierbei ist es wichtig das die Breite immer 350 Pixel betragen muß! Weiß jemand wie sich die Höhe automatisch anpasst läßt oder wie ich das anderes lösen kann. Ich bin für jede Hilfe und jeden Tipp sehr dankbar.

--
Gruß Marco


----------



## dotlens (5. Okt 2004)

wäre eine textarea nicht sinvoller?
glaube die grüsse musst du von Hand einstellen. also der textarea einen listener hinzufügen und immer wieder abfragen wieviele zeilen die area hat und entsprechend vergrüssern...

vieleicht gehts auch einfacher, fällt mir aber nichts ein


----------



## Flyer (5. Okt 2004)

Könnte das nicht gehen, wenn du HTML code in das JLabel schreibst?

so konnte ich auch mal die Höhe verändern


----------



## donmarco (5. Okt 2004)

Danke für die Antworten.

@Flyer
Das Problem ist das ist natürlich nicht weiß wie hoch ich das Label machen muß, damit der ganze Text zu sehen ist. Das hängt ja von der Schriftart und Schriftgröße ab.


----------



## Stefan1200 (5. Okt 2004)

Vielleicht nicht die beste Lösung, aber überwache doch das resizen mit dem ComponentListener.
Achtest darauf, das die Breite immer auf dein Wert zurück gesetzt wird, und die Höhe änderst du nicht.

Sprich du machst beim resizen immer:

```
this.setSize(350, this.getHeight);
```


----------

